# Irksome SP-01 Slide Issue...



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

I LOVE my SP-01. I trust and carry my SP-01 and we have an understanding of sorts. I take good care of her and regularly take her out on the town and she gives me a little peace of mind. Unfortunately, like all relationships, the ideal companion still has some flaws. In this case, the rear slide serrations.

Typically, this is not an issue. It became an issue when I started planning to attend a weekend at Thunder Ranch in southern Oregon. Reading about some of the drills I will encounter and knowing I will be firing at least 850 rounds during my stay got me thinking about how I might handle my weapon in a messy, "tactical" situation. So, I started running malfunction drills to see how proficient I could become. Not long into the practice I noted, "Wow, those rear slide serrations are REALLY sharp!" With only half the slide area of a 1911 to grasp, having razors for slide serrations poses a unique problem. My hands don't like it!

Granted, in the heat of battle, I'll likely forget all about the pain because of the surging adrenaline. Unfortunately, a weekend of constant battering will, no doubt, leave me with bloody stumps where I once had fingers. I dare you, try the tactical malfunction drills with the SP-01 -it can be murderous!

You know, I'd just work off the pointy parts and buff it smooth but the I'd have to refinish it. I hate the thought of roughshod treatment of my sweet girl!

What to do?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

After looking at one on gunbroker I don't think working them down would be all that good an idea. Meaning I don't think I would do it. There are all kinds of options to refinish but the thought come to me that the guns designers probably did that for a reason. Being the surface area is smaller than some other semi-autos to knock the serrations down a little might do more harm in the long run than good in the short haul. Especially under a high stress situation something like that might cause quaky sweaty hands to slip. and no good can come from that.

To me it looks to be a case of roughing up the hand rather than knocking some metal off. That's just me though. I can't recall anyone doing anything like that to a slide like the one on your weapon. But I'm not around a lot of CZs either. 

Maybe some of the others here have had more experience with that particular model and might help you better. but if it was my pistol I don't think I'd want to do it. and I'm usually one of the first to want to do all kinds of things to a pistol. Being a 1911 fan and all it just comes natural :smt082 

In this case I just don't know.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, I get the "toughen-up" routine. Thing is, this doesn't bother me until mind numbing repetition comes into play. Plus, if you cycle your slide properly, the slide is grasped firmly, racked sharply to the rear and released. Riding the slide with your hand as it strips the cartridge is a no-no. If I rode the slide, this wouldn't be an issue either. Let me give you a photo for reference. These aren't you average, docile slide serrations. This ones got a "saw-tooth" pattern with particularly sharp upper edges.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Ow! Looks like a file on the side of the slide!

If you really don't want to knock the sharp points off, maybe try a glove on your off hand. There are gloves made for shooting competitions and tactical teams.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Pistolero said:


> I dare you, try the tactical malfunction drills with the SP-01 -it can be murderous!


No thanks, I'll stick to my non-tactical lifestyle. A glove sounds like a good idea, at least during training.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

The glove seems like the best option for training. Quite simple but still it evaded me. Thanks for your input.


----------

